# P90 D Broken decocker lever spring



## Auto Heater (Apr 4, 2009)

*I purchased a Ruger P90 D recently and have never had a decocker before. If I cock the hammer and slide down and engage the decocking lever, it decocks but the lever does not return up leaving it in DA mode. I can push the lever up manually and it is then in DA mode, thus it has a broken spring and for 4.99 from Brownells it's on the way.
I am not new to working on guns and have repaired most of the guns I have owned.
I have removed the rear site and retained the firing pin block and spring. Now with out a repair manual I believe I need to remove both left and right side decocking levers in order to get to my (V06480) DC lever spring. And that brings me to my question. What is the method. I do not see a lock ring.
Any one been down this road before ?*


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Is this helpful?

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/ns/schematics/schemmfg.aspx?schemid=109&m=13&mn=Ruger®&model=P90+D+

Check parts number 6 and 8? Depress the spring's tab and remove entire spring, maybe?


----------



## Auto Heater (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey DJ Niner, thanks for your fast reply and help. It appears that the DC springs retainer is in the firing pins housing along with spring itself and the only way to get to it is by removing the DC levers. I tried such thiings as depressing the FP and try to turn and slide out the levers. That was a dead end. 
I have also noticed that the left side DC lever has its circular groove continuing around and up on the back side of the slide. Yet the lever never enters this section of the groove in normal operation and This would seem the way the lever travels when removing, but how.
I will keep staring at the parts blow up and soon enough it usaully dawns on me.:smt022


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Here is the electronic version of the instruction manual:

http://www.ruger.com/Firearms/PDF/InstructionManuals/03.pdf

Edit: see link in next post, below.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Some good info here, too:

http://www.gunandgame.com/forums/ruger/2401-p-90-firing-pin-removal.html

That might get you where you need to go.


----------



## Auto Heater (Apr 4, 2009)

Problem solved. Actually there never was a problem. I bought this model Ruger pistol without a case or manual, just the two original clip mags. So DJ Niner, here I am looking at the electronic Ruger on line instruction manual you placed as a link. I looked at my slide and it says P90 and thats it. It does not have a return spring. It still is a decocker but a manual one.
Well since I have the rear site off it might be a good time to install an adjustable Millet site. Thanks for your help.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, don't we all wish every gun problem was that easy to fix! :mrgreen:

Here's the link to the "Manual Safety" version manual for the P-89/P-90 series guns; it will be a little bit different than the other one, so I though you might find it useful:

http://www.ruger.com/Firearms/PDF/InstructionManuals/02.pdf

Don't forget to shoot that sucker regularly, they are good solid guns and can be VERY accurate once you find the load they like (my old blue-steel P90, gone on to another home now):


----------

